# Hello from Cedar Key, Florida



## flash (Mar 31, 2007)

Been smoking for sometime. Cut my teeth on a Brinkman R2D2 model over 25 years ago. Still have it too. Also have a vertical upright Great Outdoors. Still using Charcoal in both models. May be a pain at times, but hey, I am semi-retired....I have the time. Love to smoke fish, ribs, chicken and butts. Never too old to learn new tricks. Hello to all.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Flash. Glad to have you here. Always good to have new members. Looking forward to your posts. We just started a push pin map, you may want to go put your pin in the map...

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Flash. Glad you found us!!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello up  there!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome Flash-

I like charcoal myself. If you don't have a big log burner charcoal they way to go!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 31, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## meowey (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Flash!!!


----------



## msmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Flash.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome, lots of new tricks to learn here

Skeeter


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF* Flash.


----------



## cheech (Mar 31, 2007)

A Brinkman R2D2 model? Hey how about sharing a picture of it?


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. 
You want a real pain? Want to spend your golden years doing one final smoke? Try WOOD!!!!!


----------



## flash (Apr 3, 2007)

I can do that. Of course, do you have to upload to a host site before posting an image??

Thanks for all the hello's. I will try to add some of my megar knowledge to the group.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 3, 2007)

Flash..Welcome......


----------



## naplesroo (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome Flash from your neighbor to the south.


----------



## short one (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Grab a beverage of choice, read, smoke, and enjoy.Don't forget to ask questions if you have any.


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

There is a thread here that shows how to post a picture. However if the file is small enough you can just attach it to the post


----------



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2007)

Wrlcome to SMF, Flash.  Always good to see our smokin' family grow.

Enjoy!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome Flash!
Let's see a pic ofthat Brinkmann. Mine is above, 1975 model.


----------



## flash (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL, well Mike, I am getting forgetfull in my old age. Maybe I should have said 30 + years of age on my R2D2.

Attachment 2205

Attachment 2206


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 9, 2007)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## flash (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I tried, the map just will not show up.


----------



## lobo (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Flash!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 10, 2007)

You will need the latest adobe flash player downloaded and enabled. Also check to make sure your computer doesn't recognize it as a pop up, you may need to allow this page. Good Luck and keep trying


----------



## tell you what bbq (Apr 10, 2007)

What do you think of your vertical Great Outdoors?? I have been smokin' mine for 3 years...tend to have trouble gettin' temp up to 225 and keepin' consistent, when using H20 pan.

Temp stays around 190...I have never 'verified' my thermometer.  Just ate some ribs tonight...cooked 5 racks on Sat...mmmm ....


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 10, 2007)

TYW, my GOSM works very well. I have verified the door thermo and I also use an internal thermometer along with temp probes on the meat. I don't have any problems maintaining temps - but IMHO it is easier to control the temps on a gasser than other traditional methods. I will move along to stick burning some time, right now I just prefer to take it easy.

Keep Smokin


----------



## flash (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it. Easier access than the R2D2 Brinkman. If you use sand you will see a more constant temp. Highest I have gotten is 250*. Of course it helps having the summer heat of Florida. If I am smoking a single item and it is during the cooler months, I will use the Brinkman. I can get the temps higher in it.

Also got the Push Pin in the map.....put another Floridian on the map!!


----------

